
BofA gets Twitter to delete journalist's tweet - yardie
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/bank-of-america-gets-twitter-to-delete-journalists-joke-says-he-violated-copyright/
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783012)

